# waterfowl gun



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

look at the benelli novas. they are cheap and seem well built. the higher the price the better the guns are going to get. but the nova looks like a nice one. the remington 1100 series is really niceand the benelli black hawk( i think thats the name) are both extremely nice guns but they cost ALOT.

the berreta shot guns are nice and they have some nice auto loader 12 gaudge guns for around the $600 range. my granda pa has one and it works great.


just look around. my uncle used a remington 11-87 with a turkey barrel to shoot geese, duck, turkey pheasants, grouse just about everything so look at them to. very nice guns.


----------



## 00BS (May 1, 2009)

id look into the stoger model 2000 they give you 2 barrels 5 chokes and 2 stocks for under $450


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

sawtoothscream said:


> look at the benelli novas....


That's what I have. It will handle anything that you can feed through it. I have never had it jam on me and it cycles pretty fast for a pump gun.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

What exactly is the highest you can go, and then I'll give my reccomendations.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I would look at the benelli super nova and the stoeger m2000 combo which comes with a 28 inch and 24 inch barrel and a regular stock as well as a pistol grip turkey stock.


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

To be honest, I wouldn't pick up a semi-auto for under $800. What i would do is get a Benelli Nova, or Super Nova(the super nova has comfortech which you dont need but is nice). Compared to the other three leading brands for pumps: Mossberg, browning and remmington; which I or someone in my family owns, i would deffinately go with the Nova. It is a work gun, and you can beat the $#!& out of it and it wont operate any lesser. The other pumps have more mechanics in the guts, and much harder to take apart to clean. it is relatively light compared to them aswell. It costs less than 400, pretty much anywhere you go. You dont need to worry about saving up extra for a semi, cause my freinds nova can empty as fast as my 3 1/2 Browning Gold lets me. As for over-unders, You would probably want 3 1/2 for geese and you would have to pay i think 1,550 for a over-under 3 1/2 gun. JMO tho...


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

buglebuster said:


> To be honest, I wouldn't pick up a semi-auto for under $800. What i would do is get a Benelli Nova, or Super Nova(the super nova has comfortech which you dont need but is nice). Compared to the other three leading brands for pumps: Mossberg, browning and remmington; which I or someone in my family owns, i would deffinately go with the Nova. It is a work gun, and you can beat the $#!& out of it and it wont operate any lesser. The other pumps have more mechanics in the guts, and much harder to take apart to clean. it is relatively light compared to them aswell. It costs less than 400, pretty much anywhere you go. You dont need to worry about saving up extra for a semi, cause my freinds nova can empty as fast as my 3 1/2 Browning Gold lets me. As for over-unders, You would probably want 3 1/2 for geese and you would have to pay i think 1,550 for a over-under 3 1/2 gun. JMO tho...



Why wouldn't you go under $800 for a semi? Also, 3 1/2 isn't really needed for geese IMO. If you gotta be shooting a 3 1/2 on 'em you're probably sky busting anyway.


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

i use my browning bps it chambers 3.5in its got the bottom feed and ejecter and i beat the unholy piss out of it when i hunt. go try a browning bps there sweet. i also use mine for trap sporting clays pheasants coyotes rabbits or just about anything leagal


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

Rory/MO said:


> If you gotta be shooting a 3 1/2 on 'em you're probably sky busting anyway.


not necessarily it all depends wat shot ur using i shoot a 3.5 BB with a paternmaster so i can acuratly shoot pretty high and if ur somewhere that alows lead to be used u can shoot even higher


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Rory/MO said:


> Why wouldn't you go under $800 for a semi? Also, 3 1/2 isn't really needed for geese IMO. If you gotta be shooting a 3 1/2 on 'em you're probably sky busting anyway.


They are more finicky, and high maitenance. I use 3.5 cause I dont like loosing a bird, and around here we have all 7subspecies of canadas, and all of the mid-to-smaller geese dont commit past 30 yards. they never land in your decs. So usually you got to take a 40yard shot at best. Your right it's not needed but It helps have a greater punch.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

sup3rfox said:


> not necessarily it all depends wat shot ur using i shoot a 3.5 BB with a paternmaster so i can acuratly shoot pretty high and if ur somewhere that alows lead to be used u can shoot even higher


That's my point. If you need to shoot a 3 1/2", you're probably skybusting anyway. I don't think that lead's legal anywhere?


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Rory/MO said:


> That's my point. If you need to shoot a 3 1/2", you're probably skybusting anyway. I don't think that lead's legal anywhere?


Skybusting imo depends on where you can consistently drop birds, and past that point is where you are skybusting. No set distance.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

buglebuster said:


> They are more finicky, and high maitenance. I use 3.5 cause I dont like loosing a bird, and around here we have all 7subspecies of canadas, and all of the mid-to-smaller geese dont commit past 30 yards. they never land in your decs. So usually you got to take a 40yard shot at best. Your right it's not needed but It helps have a greater punch.



I can understand that about some brands.. I have a Stoeger M2000 though. It's made by Benelli, so it has the Inertia System. It's the insides of a $1200+ gun for $400 (at least that's what I bought mine for 5 years ago). I don't take great care of her, and she's still going strong. Just get all of the mud, dirt, etc. off of it after every couple outings. 

Fair enough on the 3 1/2 thing.. Good answer. If they're like that all the way up there, think of how they are when they get to down here .


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I have a Supernova, an m2000, and lots of other Benelli semi auto's as well as o/u's, SxS's, A5's, an 1100, and a browning gold, as well as many others. The M2000 has the same action as the Benelli's the only difference is that it is made by stoeger. The supernova is nice with the confort tech and has no kick. That being said I prefer the M2000 because i like to be able to concentrate on the shot instead of pumping the gun and getting out of the sight picture instead of staying on target like with a semi auto. The M2000 doesn't kick to much on the shoulder but that also depend son how much shotgun shooting you do. For waterfowl hunting the M2000 will serve you fine and it will stand up to the weather and cycle fine with duck loads. If you plan on shooting with it you might have cycling problems just like with a Benelli becuase it is recoil operated which makes it work perfectly every time with hunting loads but with target loads it may not cycle all of the time depending on how light the load is.


----------



## STRAITBT (Jan 12, 2009)

If I had to suggest anything....go with a Nova or Super Nova from Benelli. I have owned both guns...and still own both guns!!! The Super Nova has been converted to my dedicated turkey gun. Only reason I put them up...I won a couple calling contests (banked some $$$) and upgraded to an SBE II. For a waterfowl gun...IMHPO, the SBE II cannot be beat...but the Beretta X-Trema II runs a real close second. For a pump...the Nova series is almost indestructable...with the good ole 870 Super Mag running a tight second!!!

All of these guns will handle any load you throw at them!!! The SBE II takes a little breaking in...but after that, you are good to go!


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Using steel is a federal law and is not allowed in the U.S or Canada, but it is allowed in New Zealand.


----------



## STRAITBT (Jan 12, 2009)

Rory/MO said:


> That's my point. If you need to shoot a 3 1/2", you're probably skybusting anyway. I don't think that lead's legal anywhere?



I have shot 3.5" for years....still shoot 3.5" HEVI. Simple math my man...more pellets on target = less cripples!!! Can you shoot 2.75" and 3" and cleanly kill birds...absolutely! I have done it many, many times. But I prefer the 3.5" simply due to more pellets on target = less cripples!!! I can't say that I have never skybusted (when I first got into the sport)....but, I learned the right way of doing things REAL quick!!! Now, we pile'em up inside 20 yards 90+% of the time!!!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Rory/MO said:


> Why wouldn't you go under $800 for a semi? Also, 3 1/2 isn't really needed for geese IMO. If you gotta be shooting a 3 1/2 on 'em you're probably sky busting anyway.


I used 3" loads for duck last year. I could have had better luck trying to use my bow. There is no power behind a 3" duck load. If you can handle the 3.5" then use them. If not you have to choke up and have the birds really close.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

N7709K said:


> I used 3" loads for duck last year. I could have had better luck trying to use my bow. There is no power behind a 3" duck load. If you can handle the 3.5" then use them. If not you have to choke up and have the birds really close.


if you were using 3" loads and say that there was no power behind them then they must have been some really junky loads. I use 2.75" Kent Fast steel loads with a muzzle velocity of 1550fps and use #2's for geese and #4's for ducks and these loads kill every thing stone dead. My Uncles have tested many different duck loads by shooting them at sheets of steel and the only ones that go through the steel are the Kents at 1550.


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

x-force hunter said:


> Using steel is a federal law and is not allowed in the U.S or Canada, but it is allowed in New Zealand.


steel is the only thing legal


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

if i can see the white on there necks i can bring them down

i dont shoot them anymore unless there locked up when i first started and didnt have all the decoys and just stould in corn hoping for a shot a took a few blasts that were up there but ive changed it now that i got my final approach and green head decoys and final aproach blind


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

I bought a Browning BPS a couple years ago. It's a pump and brand new it was around 500. The gun shoots like a dream. It is light as well.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

I have a Mossberg 500 20 ga. that ive brought some geese down with. Selling it for $225.. Love the gun and is in Amazing shape i just dont have time to gun hunt anymore..


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Bowhunter500 said:


> I have a Mossberg 500 20 ga. that ive brought some geese down with. Selling it for $225.. Love the gun and is in Amazing shape i just dont have time to gun hunt anymore..


thats a good gun for that price. just a couple questions. wood stock, synthetic, or camo? and how well does it handle heavier loads.
thanks
Kevin


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

sup3rfox said:


> steel is the only thing legal


Sorry about that I left out the lead, whatb I meant to say is that steel is federal law and lead is not allowwed for waterfowl.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't know how much they cost, but I would go with a Remington 1100 12 or 20 guage shotgun. my dad has one in a 12 and i have one in a 20, they shoot really good and they don't kick much, they are semi-auto's to where after you shoot, it flings out the used shell and loads another one and they hold 5 or 6.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

countryboy173 said:


> thats a good gun for that price. just a couple questions. wood stock, synthetic, or camo? and how well does it handle heavier loads.
> thanks
> Kevin


They come with wood stocks and I think that they only have a 3" chamber. You will feel all of that 3" shell, though.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Another thing to keep into consideration is the barrel length.. I hate hunting in a blind with a guy that has a short barrel and is constantly ringing my ears.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Remington 870. Classic.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

countryboy173 said:


> thats a good gun for that price. just a couple questions. wood stock, synthetic, or camo? and how well does it handle heavier loads.
> thanks
> Kevin


Wood Stock. Handles heavy loads just fine. Hasn't worn the barrel any at all from what i have seen. Very promising gun!


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

N7709K said:


> They come with wood stocks and I think that they only have a 3" chamber. You will feel all of that 3" shell, though.


Not all come with wood stocks. It has a 2 3/4 to 3 inch chamber. You dont really feel much of anything in my opinion. After a day of mallard hunting and about 50 shells.. my arm didnt hurt one bit. My little brother has used it too with heavy loads. And he wasnt whining so im not all that sure what you are talking about.


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

remington 870's are pretty cheap but good guns...


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

:77::angel: She's perfect!


----------



## turkey track (Apr 14, 2008)

remington failed on me so cant say i had the greatest service but shot other great guns of theres i just bought a beretta 12ga super black eagle 2 and love it !!!!


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

x-force hunter said:


> Sorry about that I left out the lead, whatb I meant to say is that steel is federal law and lead is not allowwed for waterfowl.


yea i figured that


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

Joe(y) said:


> I bought a Browning BPS a couple years ago. It's a pump and brand new it was around 500. The gun shoots like a dream. It is light as well.


joey there awesome arnt they! i got the ithica model i think its called? bottom ejection and feed i love that cuz hunting out of a blind the shells end up back in it with me so i dont gotta go find them and pick them up. i got an aftermarket choke tube its pretty much a pattern master but for half the price:darkbeer:


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

never had a problem with my remy....


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

i have a black synthetic stock Remington 870 12 gauge pump and thats what i always use fo ducks and geese. i have used it to bust through ice. it has been through horrible conditions and it shoots like it is brand new to this day. i also use mine for doves,rabbits,and turkeys. they are good all-around guns.


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

i shoot a H&R excell auto in Advantage wetlands which is a very affaordable gun, andi shoot a Browning A-5 and i never had a problem with that gun either. but if money is scarce i would go to a used gun shop and find a nice remington wingmaster, benelli nova, or a browning BPS, u cant go wrong with a good pump shotgun


----------

